# Outcomes/The Coding Source



## Houndog528 (May 4, 2010)

Hello,

I do HCC remote coding work for a company where the workload is less than satisfactory, so I have started to look for other employment of the same variety.  I came across Outcomes and The Coding Source in these forums, and would like to know a little bit more about them (other than what is on their respective websites) before I spend time applying for positions.  What have been your experiences, positive or negative,  working with Outcomes or The Coding Source?  What is the workload like?  Is it project-based, or constant?  Anything else anybody can tell me about Outcomes or The Coding Source would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks very much,

Houndog528


----------



## Danyel1971 (May 5, 2010)

Hello,

I worked for Outcomes, and it was a pretty good company,the work is not always 40 hrs, but their new season is getting ready to start and the work should go until March of next year, but I had no complaints working for them.

Danyel


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 5, 2010)

I worked for TCS a few years ago.  They do not guarantee 40 hrs/wk.  Therefore, I spent a lot of unpaid time sitting in a hotel room away from home.


----------



## Houndog528 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info. so far.

I read in these forums that Outcomes pays by the chart, not by the hour?  Is this true?  How much do they pay per chart? What about The Coding Source?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 7, 2010)

When I was with TCS it was per hour.  Not sure about now, that was a few years ago.


----------



## Danyel1971 (May 9, 2010)

Yes Outcomes does pay by the chart, it's if I can remember $5 per outpatient chart, which is what you get most of the time, $8 per inpatient chart, but the charts can be large, and it can take you all day to do 10 charts, but if they are small you can get through them pretty fast, and once you get the hang of the job it gets easier, it was good extra money to me.


----------



## nmateo (May 10, 2010)

Hello Danyel,

Would you mind passing on the website for Outcomes, along with any information for applying for work. I am looking for part-time remote coding work. Thank you in advance.


----------



## nmateo (May 10, 2010)

*Looking for remote work.*

I am a Hospitalist coder looking for part-time remote work. Curently, I work with an ER Physician Group.  My specialties are inpatient/outpatient Emergency Medicine(physician component); E/M coding and auditing.  I would appreciate recommendations on any companies offering remote coding assignments, please include wedsites and contact information if you have it readily available. I have applied to the Coding Source an few different times, can anyone tell me what their experience was working for them, also. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## nmateo (May 10, 2010)

Would you recommend TCS, for someone looking for part-time remote work?  If so, would you mind passing on the information I would need to apply?  Thank you in advance for your time and help.


----------



## Danyel1971 (May 10, 2010)

To apply for Outcomes, just go to their website and apply, I can't remember what the actual position is called, but I believe it says remote coder or something along that line.  Good luck!


----------



## Houndog528 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks guys so far,

A few more questions for you.  What is the workload like?  Is it constant?  Or project-based, with gaps in between work?  The latter is what I am dealing with right now, so I am trying to get away from working for two months and then having three months off.



Lisa Curtis said:


> I worked for TCS a few years ago.  They do not guarantee 40 hrs/wk.  Therefore, I spent a lot of unpaid time sitting in a hotel room away from home.



Lisa, what does this mean?  This doesn't make much sense.  Why would they send you to a hotel somewhere for a week, if they knew that there wouldn't be enough work for you to do?  Is this a common occurrence with TCS?  How many hours did you work a week?  Also, what was the travel like?  Was it just within your state, or did you travel throughout the country?  Does TCS reimburse for mileage?  Do they pay for travel expenses?

How many hours, in general, of work do you get from Outcomes and TCS a week?  Are they flexible?

Thansk guys for all your help so far.  Hopefully I will be able to make a decision soon!!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 20, 2010)

Houndog528 said:


> Thanks guys so far,
> 
> A few more questions for you.  What is the workload like?  Is it constant?  Or project-based, with gaps in between work?  The latter is what I am dealing with right now, so I am trying to get away from working for two months and then having three months off.
> 
> ...



This was travel out of my home state.  At that time I was doing HCC auditing and it was based on projects.  I spent about 4 months out of state; out 3 weeks, home one.  What I found was that the "daily" assignment usually took half the time to do.  Some coders would do other things (play games on their phones or computers, etc) to fill in the gap and stay at the location for a full day.  I couldn't do that - I find it dishonest.  You check in with someone at the location you are auditing and then check out when you leave for the day (they sign off on your time basically).  
Yes, they paid mileage and travel expenses as well as there was a daily allowance for meals (I think it was $30).  They provided hotel and rental cars and would refund your gas purchases (as long as they could clearly read the receipt - I ended up paying for a lot of the gas because the receipt wasn't "clear" enough - like it's my fault the ink was low?).
Best of luck to you.


----------

